# A New 'Scape For My 90 Gallon Goldfish-pics



## keepsmiling

Once again my tank has changed. due to problems I was having with my goldfish getting injured. I believe it was one or both of my albino bristlenose plecos. So the other night I removed them. I also removed a large and small piece of driftwood, just in case that was causing issues as well.
This is the new look. It gives the fish a lot more room to swim.


----------



## thekoimaiden

It's still just as beautiful! And your fish are the cutest things ever. I just love ranchu. I'm so glad you were able to figure out what went wrong before and that you were able to save the others.


----------



## Agent13

Looks so pretty! Love the clean look... and I'm always amazed at how their girth can make a large tank look much smaller ! Very cute.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you Izzy and Marie. I hope this is the end of my problems, and I can just enjoy them. My DH says these GF have caused me way more work and stress than the reef ever did.


----------



## keepsmiling

Agent13 said:


> I'm always amazed at how their girth can make a large tank look much smaller ! .


There is a member on the Gf site with a 75 gallon with two fancies. It is open top, suspended light. If you forget how big they are, it looks like they are in a much smaller tank too.


----------



## Agent13

keepsmiling said:


> My DH says these GF have caused me way more work and stress than the reef ever did.


:shock: Really??? Is that perception or actual reality? 
If true then dearest reef goddess, I will be asking for your help when I get salty again!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!


----------



## keepsmiling

Agent13 said:


> :shock: Really??? Is that perception or actual reality?
> If true then dearest reef goddess, I will be asking for your help when I get salty again!


I can not say I am up to date on present available equipment,nor do I remember all of the coral names..especially all the designer names they come up with, but basics and upkeep..I can help!



dramaqueen said:


> Very nice tank!


Thanks so much!


----------



## thekoimaiden

keepsmiling said:


> Thank you Izzy and Marie. I hope this is the end of my problems, and I can just enjoy them. My DH says these GF have caused me way more work and stress than the reef ever did.


You know, it seems that way to me, too. My goldfish tank has given me more problems than all of my other tanks. I've never had disease attack any of my fish like my goldfish. But I love those chubby faces too much to give them up!


----------



## Chesh

It is such a beautiful setup, you do so well for your babies. It breaks my heart to hear of you guys having trouble, when I know you take such amazing care of your lil' chubbies. Hoping everything calms down and stays happy. . .


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks so much. Since removing the plecos and driftwood I am having no problems. My fish appear to be much healthier and happier!


----------



## jensonchew

keepsmiling said:


> Thanks so much. Since removing the plecos and driftwood I am having no problems. My fish appear to be much healthier and happier!


Hi keepsmiling,

Nice tank and cute fishes you have there. I was having pleco sucking on my goldfishes and ranchu before, thus, I remove him from the tank without thinking twice, and put him into a plastic guppy tank and since then he just can't stop growing, heard they can grow up to 1 feet long!

Though I have some casualties before, now all have been cured and only left 4 of them inside the tank. 

Meanwhile I'm raising the fries (crossed between ryukin and oranda, and another not sure who's the father with the mother oranda, yeah second spawn) and enjoying it.

I personally go for bare tank instead of planted tank (though I personally think that a planted tank would look much better and attractive), but even with bare tank I enjoy my fishes swimming around healthily and happily. 

They're having internal infections, which caused 2 of my beloved black oranges, 1 gold oranda, and 2 juvenile black ranchu. Red-white Thai Ranchu managed to survive through the wipe out. 

Even tried my hands on culled TVR, as heard that if one can managed TVR well, other goldfishes would not cause any problem for the hobbyist. 

I'm just amazed by how great you guys been maintaining your beautiful tanks and fishes there!

Cheers,
Jenson


----------

